# Schwinn Cycleplane Model 35 De Luxe circa 1935



## timberline12k (Sep 13, 2010)

I am planning to list my mother’s Schwinn Cycleplane Model 35 De Luxe circa 1935 for sale.  Photos are available at the following link:

http://www.diddephoto.com/Family/Schwinn/13741094_5ACjN#1006830393_9r6ab

I am gathering information.  One collector (Mark) has been kind enough to highlight the following notable features.

1.	1935 Schwinn Cycleplane Motorbike
2.	Original paint red and white with blue pin stripes (Red is a desirable color for a Cycleplane)
3.	Double Diamond frame
4.	Flat fender braces
5.	Original Aerocycle seat
6.	Original Aerocycle Rack
7.	Crossbrace handlebars
8.	Hockey stick chainguard
9.	Delta Silveray fender light
10.	 Rare gothic Aerocycle sprocket
11.	 Prewar Schwinn drop stand
12.	 Packard head badge
13.	 non locking fork
14.	 Tank has been painted over looks like it has original paint and decals underneath

I still need to check with my dad to see if he knows where the horn is.  I do not plan to clean the bike assuming the buyer can handle the restoration process better.  If anyone has additional or notable features that can be added, please feel free to share them. 

David


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 13, 2010)

So, now that you have posted this on the Schwinn site and now here...how long till you determine a selling price?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 13, 2010)

thats one heck of a cool schwinn its a shame your selling it, thats almost a family heirloom. good luck


----------



## timberline12k (Sep 13, 2010)

I joined both forums today.  I still need to visit with dad to see if he knows where the horn is.  I am checking to see what my local bike shop will charge to break it down, pack and ship it.  That would expand the market beyond the Kansas City Metro.  I am also going to check some photo albums to see if I can find photos of it back in the 1930-40s.

I should be comfortable setting an asking price by the end of the week.  My sisters and I are comfortable selling the bike.  We have other heirlooms the three of us have decided to keep in the family.  I am putting my share of the bike proceeds toward a Salsa Fargo XXL bicycle.  It fits my 6'5" height better than either of the two being sold.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2010)

is your family accepting applications for adopting anyone? I'm in need of inheriting some family heirlooms


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 14, 2010)

timberline12k said:


> I am putting my share of the bike proceeds toward a Salsa Fargo XXL bicycle.  It fits my 6'5" height better than either of the two being sold.




LOL...this is an understatement. I am looking forward to hearing how much it will go for...good luck...Dave


----------



## timberline12k (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for your help.  I listed the bike tonight:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ycleplane-Model-35-De-Luxe-circa-1935-Vintage

David


----------

